# [CHARSET] 2 problèmes avec rsync chown et accents

## chrissou

Bonjour @ tous, j'ai un problème avec ma configuration assez complexe et rsync.

J'ai 1 machine A : un macbookpro qui contient mes documents et qui synchronise ceux ci sur B via rsync

Une machine B : serveur gentoo qui partage les fichiers récupérés de rsync via un samba vers la machine C

Une machine C : mac mini accédant a la ressource samba de B

Les 3 machines ont les mêmes locales à savoir : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> LANG="fr_FR.utf-8"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.utf-8"
> ...

 

Mes 2 soucis : 

1) Problème d'accents via le samba

La machine C arrive a voir les répertoire avec accents mais ne peut pas rentrer dans ceux ci.

Le serveur B (qui a recu le rsync) arrive a entrer dans les répertoires accentués.

Je suppose donc que le problème est situé au niveau du samba pourtant j'ai ajouté dans la configuration de celui ci mais ca ne change rien :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [global]
> 
>         unix charset = UTF-8
> ...

 

Seul les répertoires avec caractères accentués posent problème tout le reste est bien visible sur la machine C

2) Problème de droits via rsync

sur la machine A les fichiers ont pour chown ZoBi:staff je rsync vers B 

sur le serveur B le chown a changé en 501:dialout (aucune idée de ce que ca signifie) le chmod de certain fichier change aussi ...

du coup sur la machine C je ne peux pas executer certains de ces fichiers puisque leur chmod est différent ...

mon script rsync ressemble a ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rsync -aov --delete /Users/ZoBi/MyDocs/  root@192.168.2.103:/share/MyDocs/
> 
> 

 

pour palier a ca après mon rsync je fais un 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ssh -t root@192.168.2.103 chown -R zobi:users /share/MyDocs/
> 
> 

 

mais je ne trouve pas ca très propre ...

Voilà je crois avoir tout dis ! Merci d'avance @ tous pour ce problème prise de tête !

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Essaie de faire ca :

1) rajoute le charset dans les options de montage pour samba  dans le fstab : iocharset=utf8

2) t'as loption -p pour préserver les permissions. Sinon l'user Zobi existe-t-il sur la machine B ?

Extrait du manpage rsync :

 *Quote:*   

> -o, --owner
> 
>     Cette option dit à rsync de mettre le propriétaire du fichier de destination identique à celui du fichier source. Sur la plupart des systèmes, uniquement le super-utilisateur peut fixer le propriétaire des fichiers. Par défaut, la conservation est effectuée selon le nom mais lorsque cela ne fonctionne pas, rsync utilise comme alternative le numéro ID. Référez-vous à l'option --numeric-ids pour plus de détail. 

 

----------

## chrissou

 *freezby wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Essaie de faire ca :
> 
> 1) rajoute le charset dans les options de montage pour samba  dans le fstab : iocharset=utf8
> ...

 

Tout d'abord merci beaucoup pour ta réponse !

Concernant mon problème N°2 j'ai bien mis le -p et le user zobi existe bien :/

Pour le problème N°1 je n'arrive pas a forcer le montage du samba avec le iocharset :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  mount -o iocharset=utf8 -t smbfs //srvgentoo/Mydocs /tmp/Mydocs/ 
> 
> mount_smbfs: -o iocharset: option not supported
> ...

 

je pense que ce n'est pas implémenté dans le mount du mac OSX (en snow leopard d'ailleurs)

----------

## freezby

Arf j'avais pas fait gaffe que y avait du mac ds le coin  :Smile: 

Essaie de passer cette option à Rsync : (source : http://rsync.samba.org/FAQ.html#2)

--iconv=UTF-8,UTF8-MAC

(Vérifie que t'as le useflag iconv pour rsync)

Pour le 2), je laisse le soin à des gens plus qualifé de te répondre  :Smile: 

----------

## chrissou

 *freezby wrote:*   

> Arf j'avais pas fait gaffe que y avait du mac ds le coin 
> 
> Essaie de passer cette option à Rsync : (source : http://rsync.samba.org/FAQ.html#2)
> 
> --iconv=UTF-8,UTF8-MAC
> ...

 

J'ai déjà tenté le rsync avec le iconv mais même soucis mon macbookpro n'accepte pas le iconv :/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rsync: --iconv=UTF-8,UTF8-MAC: unknown option
> 
> 

 

pourtant j'ai bien la commande iconv sur mon mac :/

----------

## chrissou

Youhouuu j'ai avancé !

j'ai installé sur ma machine A un nouveau paquet pour rsync (via mac ports)

et du coup je peux faire un :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rsync -apv --iconv=UTF-8-MAC,UTF-8
> 
> 

 

et ca fonctionne !!! sur ma machine C je peux entrer dans les répertoires accentués ! 

Merci beaucoup freezby pour m'avoir mis sur la voie !

Il ne reste plus que le problème du chown et ce sera au top  :Wink: 

----------

